# Internet history stored on computer



## alyoob

I heard that even though you delete your internet history it doesn't mean that it is completely wiped out from your system. I also heard that they are stored on your computer. I was wondering where your internet history is stored if possible.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

if you are worried about run Disk Cleanup from Accessories -> system tools in your start menu.

or you can download Ccleaner.


----------



## Kazoon

Webroots Window Washer will actually write back over the deleted files so they cannot be retrieved. It is not free like Ccleaner though.


----------



## TFT

Although normal deletion of history/sites you visited can be deleted it's the INDEX.DAT file that stores everything. This file grows and grows but programs like CCleaner and Windows washer will delete this file upon a reboot and then it's recreated by Windows in it's virginal state.


----------



## Rothzael

If you've done something bad enough to warrant it, forensic scientists can get pretty much anything off of a hard drive in any state short of being blown to smithereens.


----------



## Homenet

Rothzael said:


> If you've done something bad enough to warrant it, forensic scientists can get pretty much anything off of a hard drive in any state short of being blown to smithereens.



Actually there are a few programs out there that format your hard drive to National security agency standards whereby not even the most advanced forensic data recovery techniques will be able to recover anything on it. Each block is rewritten several times with a random byte sequence.


----------

